# SWAT 2018– take homes



## David Hill (Aug 25, 2018)

Went to SWAT — mostly to see the guys I talk to on the forum— not a bad group! I also ran into other turners that I chat with, and about half of the turning club I belong to! There may some new guys looking at WB— couldn’t believe that so many don't know about it.
Gonna show off the material things, can’t show all the handshakes and new acquaintances. I just can’t leave there without leaving some $.
New toolresr, shirt and bigger jaws for the vicmarc.

Reactions: Like 6 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tony (Aug 25, 2018)

Nice David! I wish we could've spent more time visiting, hope to see you again soon. Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 26, 2018)

Enjoyed meeting you @David Hill and the Mrs, Be safe going home.

Ray

Reactions: Agree 2


----------

